# Piano/Violin duet help



## Tj007 (May 26, 2016)

Hi! I am new to the forums so I will try to get to the point. My friend and I have decided to play a duet together. I play the violin and he plays the piano. I do not know of any pieces that we can play together. He is currently playing Suzuki book 3 (that is his skill level) and I am playing the violin Bruch concerto(my skill level). I know there is a large skill gap and that is where I have trouble finding a piece that will be a good match for us both. Can you guys recommend a piece that would be at his skill level and (hopefully) near mine? Thanks!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beethoven and Mozart do have violin sonatas, hard work though


----------



## Tj007 (May 26, 2016)

There are a bunch. Any in particular that would work well or sound particularly nice?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tj007 said:


> There are a bunch. Any in particular that would work well or sound particularly nice?


Mozart K547 stands out for me 
About 20 minutes as I recall .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The Schubert sonatinas are worth looking at.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

*Arvo Pärt* : _Fratres_, for violin and piano.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Animal the Drummer said:


> The Schubert sonatinas are worth looking at.


You ripped the words from my mouth.


----------

